# Tiff to PSD



## DickL (Jul 9, 2012)

Hello,
          When I transfer a TIFF file to Silver efex from LR It changes to PSD and an error message comes up, where is the settings  to change this ?


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jul 9, 2012)

Dick,




Hal


----------



## DickL (Jul 9, 2012)

Hal,  sorry but that is not the answer, my settings are  file format  Tiff;  colour space   prophoto RGB  16  Bit  as you suggested

               Dick


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jul 9, 2012)

Dick,

Amazing. That works fine for me. 

Here might be your solution:


The file type can also be set in the dialogue box that comes up when you invoke Silver Efex, and the value set there is _sticky_: once you set it, it remains set for subsequent calls.

If that isn't it, try updating to the latest release of SEP.

Hal


----------

